# Central Wisconsin



## -CN- (Aug 15, 2017)

Here's some hogs and a beast from a few of Wisconsin's smallest lakes. 
Not to give away any secrets, but these are difficult-access lakes with either no boat launches, or small river/stream small boat/canoe access that requires trecherous river travel to get to these lakes. 
A typical day we'll have several 20"+ bass in the boat within a couple hours. Lots of big northerns too. Average bass is 15" in most lakes.


----------



## Drock (Aug 15, 2017)

I wish I'd have been in on that outing good fish.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 17, 2017)

Fantastic -- thanks for sharing and the photos. I'm kinda thinking that the trouble you go through to get there is well worth it.


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2017)

:beer:

That is awesome! How far are you from Madison? :lol:


----------



## -CN- (Aug 23, 2017)

Jim said:


> :beer:
> 
> That is awesome! How far are you from Madison? :lol:


Where I live is about 80 miles from Madison.
Where those fish came from is about 120 miles from Madison.

I just came from a week-long trip to Hayward, WI - the fishing capital of the world. 
I'd been to the fishing museum and hall of fame when I was a kid but now checked it out again as a middle aged man.
One thing I looked for was mounts and replicas of northern pike just to get an idea of what a good sized one really is in Wisconsin. I shoot myself now for now getting that bad boy in the pics mounted. 90% or more of the fish on display were smaller than mine. That beast was 41 1/2 inches and 21 lbs.


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2017)

Where did you stay? Was it at a lodge? What body of water? 

We have some big Pike in a couple of rivers here and will be fishing them again soon.


----------



## -CN- (Aug 24, 2017)

Jim said:


> Where did you stay? Was it at a lodge? What body of water?
> 
> We have some big Pike in a couple of rivers here and will be fishing them again soon.


We went to Ashland first and stayed right on Chequamegon Bay Lake Superior. Fishing there wasn't any good. Fishing for smallmouth, ended up with a bunch of northerns - one was 36 inches.
In Hayward we went to 5 or 6 different lakes in 3 days. Musky fishing was best between 1:00 and 2:00. Was cloudy and overcast as can be and got a bit darker than normal. Forgotten all about the solar eclipse and wouldn't have been able to see it anyway through the clouds. Realized on the drive home that the eclipse produced the best fishing period of the whole week.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 28, 2017)

my dad lives near Milwaukee apparently I need to bring my boat with me next time I visit him. Have no idea where to fish around Milwaukee lol, and my boat is definitely not for lake Michigan.


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 17, 2017)

-CN- said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > :beer:
> ...


Never to late to get a replica made! I think it is the best way to go anyway. Fish lives and you have a mount that will last much longer than a skin mount!


----------



## -CN- (Sep 25, 2017)

Lots of fish caught yesterday.
Here's 3 of the nicest ones - these are EXCELLENT small-river smallmouth for this area. 
Had some good walleyes too but they went right into the ice chest (no pictures). A few northerns too.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 26, 2017)

Those are great looking smallmouths. You are showing us some quality fishing. Thanks for sharing.


----------

